# Totalflop Dorschangeln !



## nunmato (29. August 2011)

Hallo an Alle,

ich war am Wochenende zum Dorschangeln in der Flensburger Aussenförde vom Kutter aus.Fing alles super an-125er Pilker und zwei Twister als Beifang ,Gefangen wurde wie verrückt-den ganzen Tag hatte jeder so 3-8 gute Dorsche ,-ausser einer , der war ich#q
Links und rechts zoge jeder mal einen rein.Aber bitte mal ne Frage an einen Experten :Was bitte habe ich falsch gemacht ?Und mein Vater stand mit dem gleichen Geschirr und auch einer leeren Tonne neben mir. Das kann doch kein zufall gewesen sein ?!Oder !

Habe den Pilker auf Grund gelassen und dann immer hochgezogen.Freue mich über jeden Tipp.

Schöne Grüße,

Dennis


----------



## RibnitzerJung (29. August 2011)

*AW: Totalflop Dorschangeln !*

naja... kann an der köderführung gelegen haben... kommt manchmal schon auf die heftigkeit des hochzupfens an... haben es schon oft erlebt wie du es beschrieben hast... aber ich war zum glück immer der mit den vollen kisten... (ZUM GLÜCK)


----------



## Marf22 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Totalflop Dorschangeln !*

125gr ist schon ganz schön schwer für die Ostsee.

Vom Kleinboot fischen wir mit 40ern bis max 80er.

Um so schwerer der Pilker, um so schneller rauscht der nach dem anlupfen wieder gegen Grund, ohne sein Spiel für sich und die Beifänger zu entfalten. 

Kommt aber auch immer auf die Drift an!


----------



## nunmato (29. August 2011)

*AW: Totalflop Dorschangeln !*

Hallo,
danke für die Rückmeldung. Ich glaube auch fast das es an dem Pilker gelegen hat !Von Zufall denke ich kann nicht die Rede sein.Und Pilkerführung- Naja , habe mal mich so umgeschaut wie die kleinen Glückspilze um mich herum 
ihr Fanggeschirr anwenden... und das ebenfalls versucht..
außer Kraut,Frische Luft nix gebissen.Nicht mal ein Fehlbiss oder ein Zupferlein.|kopfkrat

Und wie erwähnt,wir waren zu zweit mit einem 100er_125 er Pilker und standen den anderen im Weg beim Fischeabnehmen ..!


----------



## h1719 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Totalflop Dorschangeln !*



nunmato schrieb:


> Hallo,
> danke für die Rückmeldung. Ich glaube auch fast das es an dem Pilker gelegen hat !Von Zufall denke ich kann nicht die Rede sein.Und Pilkerführung- Naja , habe mal mich so umgeschaut wie die kleinen Glückspilze um mich herum
> ihr Fanggeschirr anwenden... und das ebenfalls versucht..
> außer Kraut,Frische Luft nix gebissen.Nicht mal ein Fehlbiss oder ein Zupferlein.|kopfkrat
> ...



muß nicht immer nur am pilker liegen. ich fische schon seit 10 jahren nur mit 80 gr.pilker bei jeden wetter.ich habe immer weniger gefangen, wenn ich es mit geflochtener schnur geangelt habe. nun fische ich nur mit monofiler 40iger schnur.da habe ich die besten erfolge. das gilt aber nur in unseren flachen ostseegewässern, in norwegen kann das ganz anders sein.


----------



## Ködervorkoster (29. August 2011)

*AW: Totalflop Dorschangeln !*

Ist der Pilker evtl. nach jedem Hub wieder auf den Grund zurück "geplumpst"...?  ;+


----------



## Salziges Silber (29. August 2011)

*AW: Totalflop Dorschangeln !*

Hallo Dennis, dass ist wirklich eine bittere Pille,die Ihr schlucken mußtet, jetzt aber nicht den Kopf in das Wasser (Sand) stecken, sondern gleich wieder los und gut vorbereitet sein, lasst Euch ein bischen vom Fachhändler beraten, dass sind keine Unmenschen, die wollen euch als Kunden gewinnen, ich beziehe einen großen Teil meiner Infos darüber! Es ist wichtig mehrere Optionen in der Gerätekiste bereithalten, Pilker in verschiedene Gewichtsklassen und Farbkombinationen, Gummifische mit schweren Bleiköpfe, Dorschfliegen und Twister in verschiedenen Farben als Beifänger, Du mußt auch nicht alles mit mal anhängen, man ist aber halt gut vorbereitet und kann sich schnell auf die Situation einstellen.
Für das nächste Mal ein dickes Petri von mir!


----------



## Miracle Man (29. August 2011)

*AW: Totalflop Dorschangeln !*



nunmato schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle,
> 
> ich war am Wochenende zum Dorschangeln in der Flensburger Aussenförde vom Kutter aus.Fing alles super an-125er Pilker und zwei Twister als Beifang ,Gefangen wurde wie verrückt-den ganzen Tag hatte jeder so 3-8 gute Dorsche ,-ausser einer , der war ich#q
> Links und rechts zoge jeder mal einen rein.Aber bitte mal ne Frage an einen Experten :Was bitte habe ich falsch gemacht ?Und mein Vater stand mit dem gleichen Geschirr und auch einer leeren Tonne neben mir. Das kann doch kein zufall gewesen sein ?!Oder !
> ...




Haben die denn die gleiche Farbe wie Du benutzt?


----------



## micha_2 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Totalflop Dorschangeln !*

wenn du kraut geangelt hast, einfach mal den drilling ab vom pilker auf grund und nur halten in der abdrift. ansonst, nur mit 1nem beifänger oder gar keinen, evl. nur ganz leicht zupfen bei gesenkter rutenspitze. am gewicht allein hat es nich gelegen


----------



## Keule1988 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Totalflop Dorschangeln !*

Wenn ich ihn aber richtig verstanden habe, hat er aber nicht immer auf dem Grund geangelt weil soviel pech zuhaben um wirklich nichts zuhaben das geht eigentlich garnicht. Ich habe schon viele neulinge beobachtet und wenn man Ihnen sagte was sie machen sollen haben sie Immer gefangen.  Am Piker oder gewicht denke ich mal lag es am aller wenigsten. ich habe schon welche mit Norwegenausrüstung mit 40ger fireline gesehen und gummimark die haben gefangen also an sich kann es nur dran liegen zu hoch geangelt oder nicht oft genug das Kraut vom Drilling gemacht. Wobei ich angel nur noch mit Einzelhaken anstatt einem Drilling bringt weniger hänger und auch weniger Kraut


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (30. August 2011)

*AW: Totalflop Dorschangeln !*

Moin Dennis
Das Kann viele Ursachen haben . Hauptursache sind Meistens kein ordentlicher Bodenkontakt|kopfkrat (Pilkergewicht nicht zu groß nicht zu klein)Falsche Köderführung .Köderkontakt bei Gestrafter Schnur Absinken lassen(die meisten Bisse kommen in der Absinkpfase).Auswahl der Beifänger Twister in Japanrot oder.. ..oder sind sehr Fängig.Aber eins ist Gewiss man muß Üben..Üben..Üben#c #:#:#:damit man ein Gefühl dafür bekommt.Ich wünsche dir viel Petri Für deine Nähste Dorschtour. Bei uns in der Nordsee ist es noch Schwerer auf Dorsch wir müssen die Wracks Abfischen und verlieren jede Menge Geschier#c. Gruß Hermann


----------



## nunmato (30. August 2011)

*AW: Totalflop Dorschangeln !*

Hallo,

danke für die Rückmeldungen,
also im Angelladen habe ich mich auch beraten lassen.Denen
unterstelle ich auch nix.Höchstens das ich keine Alternativen angeboten und gezeigt bekam.Bin auch ziemlich Beratungsresistent und nehme Tipps gerne entgegen.
Also mal hatte ich einen dunklen Pilker, und oben einen schwarzen und unten einen roten Twister.Den Pilker habe ich auch mal getauscht auf gelb.
Habe immer mal alles versucht- weit werfen und zupfend reinholen -oder auf Grund sinken lassen und dann hochziehen,
habe die Technik bei den anderen  das so abgeschaut.

Gruß,

Dennis;+


----------



## Salziges Silber (30. August 2011)

*AW: Totalflop Dorschangeln !*

Dennis, es ist wirklich schwer eine objektive Ferndiagnose zu stellen, woran es nun gelegen hat. Ist der Fisch vorort würde ich fast behaupten, dass es eher schwierig ist nichts zu fangen. 
Aber es gibt für Alles ein erstes Mal! 
Bei eurer nächsten Tour versucht etwas feiner zu fischen, den Kontakt zum Köder in der Absinkphase halten, in der Abdrifft Bodenkontakt zu halten, keine extrem Pilkbewegungen in der Andrifft, der Köder muss Bodennah geführt werden.
Wenn Du deine ersten Fische gefangen hast, wirst Du verstehen, was wir dir empfohlen haben.

Petri, Gruss und reingehauen...Maik


----------



## gluefix (31. August 2011)

*AW: Totalflop Dorschangeln !*

Nimm mal einen 12er-15er Gummifisch (am besten braun oder motoroil-Glitter) dazu einen Beifänger (roter Twister), das ganze zupfst du bitte ganz leicht über den Grund (schön Kontakt halten !),ich wette mit dir deine Kisten werden voller sein #6. Ich persönlich verzichte wenn möglich auf Pilker, Gufis haben einfach eine höhere Eigenbewegung.


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (5. September 2011)

*AW: Totalflop Dorschangeln !*

Samstag waren wir mit der MS Vorwärts von Timmendorf / Poel aus draussen. Da war ein Typ, der hat einen Dorsch nach dem anderen rausgeholt. Alles ansehnliche Größen. Sein Nachbar hat auf der ganzen Tour nur einen Fisch gefangen. Pilker, Beifänger fast identisch. Das verstehe, wer will. ;+ Auch ich habe versucht, ihm alles nachzumachen, bis hin zu den Pilkbewegungen, war aber nicht annähernd so erfolgreich. Lag es an der Schnur? Ich Fireline flamegreen, er Monofile. Vielleicht haben die Fische beim sonnigen Wetter meine Schnur gesehen. Wir werden es nicht rausbekommen. So ist Angeln halt.


----------



## Tommi_Berlin (14. September 2011)

*AW: Totalflop Dorschangeln !*

Das mit der Schnur finde ich interessant. Habt Ihr da tatsächlich einen signifikanten Unterschied ausmachen können bzgl. Monofil zu Geflochtener?

Ich denke doch, dass der Kontakt zum Köder mit Geflochtener deutlich besser ist? 

Fischt denn einer mit Fluocarbon? Wäre noch eine Alternative, quasi die letzen 2-3 Meter einfach Fluo vorschalten, dann hat man immer noch den Vorteil der Geflochtenen!

Wie sind eure Meinungen dazu?


----------



## Quappenjäger (14. September 2011)

*AW: Totalflop Dorschangeln !*

mhh bei mono wird der pilker durch den wasserdruck und der schnurdehnung nicht so weit hochgezogen wie bei geflochtener. wenn den pilker mit mono 1 m vom grund hochzupfst machst mit der geflochtenen 2 m. da bringt mono vorfach auch nix.auf jeden fall ist da ein riesen unterschied. ich kann mit mono garnicht pilken , mit geflecht immer sehr gute fänge .

inner brandung anders rum vor allem weil mir die verletzungsgefahr zu groß ist. hab schon mal geflecht probiert aber da geht es bei mir mit mono wesendlich besser.


----------



## Tommi_Berlin (14. September 2011)

*AW: Totalflop Dorschangeln !*

Das Fluovorfach hatte ich wegen der geringen Sichtbarkeit in Betracht gezogen. Finde es aber schon sehr interessant, dass es bei einigen einen so gravierenden Unterschied zwischen den beiden Schnurarten gibt.


----------



## Quappenjäger (14. September 2011)

*AW: Totalflop Dorschangeln !*

bei 4 - 6 m mag das vieleicht sein aber ab ner gewissen tiefe halte ich es für nen gerücht das die fische die schnur sehen können.die gehen dann auf die bewegung die statt findet oder durch das blinken der sonnen einstrahlung auf den köder.

häufig mögen die fische auch leuchtene köder , perlen oder fluo pilker. wo soll bitte schön da die schnur abschrecken? der köder hebt sich dann ja sogar hervor. wenn du auf der landstrasse unterwegs bist und dir kommt einer mit fernlicht entgegen siehst du die bäume am strassenrand auch nicht mehr ...


----------



## Tommi_Berlin (14. September 2011)

*AW: Totalflop Dorschangeln !*

Dann werde ich es dahingehend erstmal mit Geflochtener versuchen!


----------



## Quappenjäger (14. September 2011)

*AW: Totalflop Dorschangeln !*



Tommi_Berlin schrieb:


> Dann werde ich es dahingehend erstmal mit Geflochtener versuchen!


 
da hast du auch den vorteil das du jeden biss beim absinken vom pilker an der gestrafften schnur mitbekommst . 
wenn jemand mit mono und kräftigen pilkbewegungen fische fängt musst du nur halbe kraft machen  um dann den pilker ähnlich zu führen .
aber reichlich übung muss natürlich auch sein!
und achte immer darauf das der pilker den grund erreich ( auch nach der pilkbewegung ), sonst pilkst im mittelwasser.


----------



## gerihecht (14. September 2011)

*AW: Totalflop Dorschangeln !*

Hallo Dennis
Haben die Jungs die Fisch hatten vieleicht sehr weit ausgeworfen?
Zur Zeit steht der Dorsch noch im flachen Wasser und da ist die Scheuchwirkung von einem Angelkutter ziemlich groß.
Wenn du nun deinen viel zu schweren Pilker von 125g einfach runter läst ist da warscheinlich schon gar kein Fisch mehr.Und das Gewicht von 125g ist einfach zu schwer.
Versuch es doch bei der nächsten Ausfahrt wenn ihr unter 15m Wassertiefe angelt mit einem 80g Pilker und werfe deine Montage richtig weit aus hohle sie dann mit kleinen Zupfern übern Grund ein und du wirst Fisch haben.
Als Alternatiewe in der Abdrifft nimm deinen 125 g Pilker ohne Drilling mit zwei Beifänger und halte ihn einfach an gespannter Schnur am Grund hebe ab und zu deine Montage kurz an und lasse sie langsam wieder zu Grund.Diese Art zu Angeln bringt an einigen Tagen sehr gute Dorsche.
Und nicht den Kopf hängen lassen Übung macht den Meister.
Gruß Gerd.


----------



## Quappenjäger (14. September 2011)

*AW: Totalflop Dorschangeln !*



gerihecht schrieb:


> Hallo Dennis
> Haben die Jungs die Fisch hatten vieleicht sehr weit ausgeworfen?
> Zur Zeit steht der Dorsch noch im flachen Wasser und da ist die Scheuchwirkung von einem Angelkutter ziemlich groß.
> Wenn du nun deinen viel zu schweren Pilker von 125g einfach runter läst ist da warscheinlich schon gar kein Fisch mehr.Und das Gewicht von 125g ist einfach zu schwer.
> ...


 

hee hee das nennt man auch jiggen :qhab schon oft mit pilken jigger alt ausehen lassen :m
aber hast recht ist eine besonders gute und einfache art dorsche als anfänger an den haken zu bekommen.
so das höchst pilkgewicht was ich inner ostsee hatte war auf ner dm im langelandbelt mit 150g solo .|uhoh:

bft 6-7 aus no .


----------



## Tommi_Berlin (14. September 2011)

*AW: Totalflop Dorschangeln !*

Besten Dank für die nützlichen Tipps


----------



## JapanRot (14. September 2011)

*AW: Totalflop Dorschangeln !*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> hab schon oft mit pilken jigger alt ausehen lassen :m
> |uhoh:



Sei froh das du noch nicht mit mir auf den Kutter warst  #6#6#6


----------



## Quappenjäger (14. September 2011)

*AW: Totalflop Dorschangeln !*



JapanRot schrieb:


> Sei froh das du noch nicht mit mir auf den Kutter warst  #6#6#6


 
das haben schon andere gesagt und ende vom lied war :c


----------



## tosa76 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Totalflop Dorschangeln !*

Hallo Dennis,

ich fische immer auf dem Kutter nach Möglichkeit vom Heck oder Bug aus mit ner 2,60 m Baltic Pilkrute von WFT und ner 460er Penn Slammer mit 0,17er Fireline, sowie 1,5m selbst gebundenem Monovorfach und Einzelpilker (80 - 120g je nach Tiefe und Driftgeschwindigkeit) ohne Beifänger. Die Montage werfe ich meist weit weg vom Boot in die Abdrift und jigge den Pilker ein zweimal an und lasse ihn angestraffter Schnur zurück zum Grund gleiten. Beim Zurückgleiten kommen die meisten Bisse. 

Als Pilkerform verwende ich fast nur die Pilker im Anhang siehe Bild. Diese Form ist ziemlich Kopflastig, sinkt schnell und hat trotzdem noch ein gutes Spiel. Hier merke ich optimal den Grund. (Bei meinem Fischermans Partner haben die immer welche von Balzer für relativ wenig Geld).

Gute Erfahrungen habe ich auch mit Pilker ohne Drilling und darüber ein oder zwei Twister als Beifänger am Seitenarm in japanrot, schwarz oder braun (Motoroil) gemacht. Die Montage ebenfalls weit in die Abdrift werfen und über den Grund schleifen lassen.

Bis jetzt habe ich immer gut gefangen. Sind aber meine persönlichen Erfahrungen und bin auch kein Kutterguru.

Viel Glück bein nächsten Mal

LG Torsten :m


----------



## Tommi_Berlin (15. September 2011)

*AW: Totalflop Dorschangeln !*

Kurze Frage (bitte nicht lachen  )

Abdrift bedeutet der Köder treibt weg vom Boot oder kommt er auf das Boot zu?


----------



## kai-aal (15. September 2011)

*AW: Totalflop Dorschangeln !*

Naja, Abdift ist eigentlich ziemlich Pauschal....

Hallo Tommi,

die Abdrift entsteht durch Wind und Strömung.

Einmal kannst du mit der Abdrift angeln und eben auch gegen die Abdrift.

Wenn das Schiff nach Steuerbord (rechts)treibt ist es besser auf Backboard zu angeln dann brauchst du eigentlich gar nicht groß an der Rolle kurbeln.
Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite wird deine Schnur ja immer loser, da du dich auf den Pilker zu bewegst und du musst ordenlich die lose Schnur auf drehen.

Vom Kleinboot aus angel ich bei einigermaßen Wellengang oft ohne zu Pilken die Drift und der Wellengang sorgen dann schon für eine ausreichende Bewegung des Pilkers und der Gummifische.

Viele Grüße,

Kai


----------



## Tommi_Berlin (15. September 2011)

*AW: Totalflop Dorschangeln !*

Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung, wieder was gelernt


----------

